# Liquid soap using CP



## peace-love-and-suds (Sep 17, 2013)

Is there a way to make liquid soap using the cold process method?  I'm not liking the idea of heating my oils up to 160 degrees.  I ran across a method for doing LS the CP way but I'm not sure if it was accurate information.  Thanks


----------



## peace-love-and-suds (Sep 17, 2013)

btw, I could care less about making transparent LS.  I just want the nutrients in there.  Is there some benifit for making transparent LS other than the look?


----------



## peace-love-and-suds (Sep 20, 2013)

Does anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## FGOriold (Sep 20, 2013)

I have not tried this so cannot offer anything from personal experience but if you do a google search, there will be some info there.  Here is one of them.

http://blog.thesage.com/category/soap/liquid-soap/


----------



## judymoody (Sep 20, 2013)

I have not done this personally but I've heard the result is kind of slimy, like mucus.  KOH liquid soap might be more satisfying.

You should also research whether or not you need a preservative as you'll be adding water.


----------



## peace-love-and-suds (Sep 20, 2013)

I was referring to KOH


----------



## peace-love-and-suds (Sep 20, 2013)

Anybody else have any familiarity with CP liquid soap?


----------



## Robert (Sep 21, 2013)

Making soap with KOH solution is a common chem lab exercise, and they usually don't heat it.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 21, 2013)

peace-love-and-suds said:


> I was referring to KOH



Sorry, I misunderstood your question.  I thought CP = NaOH.

Unfortunately, I don't have the knowledge or experience to answer your question.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Sep 24, 2013)

I think there is a tutorial on CP LS. Look up Soap Lush or Soap Freak liquid soap recipe. It's basically taking the soap to trace. Then wrapping the pot up in blankets in a cooler and letting it sit for a week or so. That is basically it for the CP version. 
The Glycerin method is uncooked as well.


----------



## peace-love-and-suds (Sep 25, 2013)

So I wonder what would happen if it were just left in the crockpot on warm for a few days (occasionally adding a bit of water).


----------



## whitetiger_0603 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm very familiar with this issue and here's my take on it.

when i first started making soap, i was still earning terminology at the same time.  i did not know that at first, i was making liquid soap using a CP method.  That process takes longer to trace, and as you mentioned, it achieves a transparent soap.  But also most importantly, it doesn't neutralize as fast as HP does.  After buying Catherne Fallor's book on liquid soap making, I started heating my oils hotter.  Overall my soapscooked faster and because I let them cook overnight on the warm setting on my crock, which is about 160*, there was never any need to worry about neutralizing. Going back to CP, if you let your soap cook for minimum of 3 hours...or overnight if you can, you'll achieve the same neutralization.  So you're only other "problem' would be getting to trace, because KOH traces slower than NaOH, from my understanding.  I don't make solid soaps, so I can't say for certain. If you still want to gain a transparent soap using a CP method, add a little bit of alcohol to the final diluted batch and let it sequester for a few days.  If it doesn't clear up after say..3 days..add a little more alcohol and let it sit for a few more.  If no clarity by then, well, that's it.  It probably won't clear up.  Or it might, and will just take a little longer.


----------



## tyerod (Nov 5, 2013)

I was just experimenting with making a 50/50 Coconut/lard using KOH and 1% super fat.  While stirring it never traced but "curdled".  I set it aside and when onto other NaOH recipes.  After a few hours I was curious so I tested the pH of the liquid.  It was neutral and with a bit of stirring the concoction mixed into a paste.  After a week it is still in a paste form.  I plan on diluting this to see what happens. This was not my original plan but I was also curious if this is a valid way of making a liquid soap base.


----------



## whitetiger_0603 (Nov 5, 2013)

OverUnder said:


> I was just experimenting with making a 50/50 Coconut/lard using KOH and 1% super fat.  While stirring it never traced but "curdled".  I set it aside and when onto other NaOH recipes.  After a few hours I was curious so I tested the pH of the liquid.  It was neutral and with a bit of stirring the concoction mixed into a paste.  After a week it is still in a paste form.  I plan on diluting this to see what happens. This was not my original plan but I was also curious if this is a valid way of making a liquid soap base.



What you did was perfectly fine for a soap base.  So long as it's neutral,  you did well 

Oh and as a note for next time,  liquid soap doesn't really trace. It looks more congealed or curdled than anything.  The degree of it depends on the oils used. 

Sent from my HTC One using Soap Making mobile app


----------

